# Meta-study: a high vitamin D level helps you live longer



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2015)

People with high levels of vitamin D in their blood probably live longer than people with low amounts of vitamin D in their blood, according to an epidemiological meta-study published in BMJ. The compilers had access to data on 26,018 people aged between 50 and 79. Study The researchers gathered their data from 8 previously

*Read More...*


----------

